

Matt Cutts Was ‘Trying To Decide How Sassy To Be When Answering This Question’  - huskyseo
http://www.huskyseo.co.uk/blog/matt-cutts-trying-decide-sassy-answering-question/

======
catmanjan
What a dick, I would not expect "average Joe plumber" to understand SEO, so he
hires someone else.

Since there is no governing body or public standards set out by Google and
other search engine companies, what chance does he have?

Granted, this person could just have been caught out, but I have heard too
many stories of people who are uninformed, and in the end it isn't all their
fault. Google is so tight lipped about how it all works. If their spam engine
is getting so much better, how about some guidelines so people actually know
what they should expect?

I may not know much about plumbing, but I know my plumber should be doing his
work in the bathroom. Where is my SEO-wizz meant to be working?

